# ::honk Honk:: "get Out Of The [email protected]#$ing Road!"



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

how do you deal with it? i've only been mtbing a few months now, and i'm starting to commute alot. how do you guys blow off these people who simply don't understand the err of their petrol-fueled anger?

it still shakes me up pretty good on a commute or night ride when someone speeds by me a foot or less away honking and screaming. the "share the road" signs in my area aren't having an effect i don't think.

but on the other hand i was track standing at a stoplight the other day when a guy in a subaru (not an imba, sadface) handed me an unopened bottle of water out of his back seat as he was he had a whole case of them. told me he too was a rider, but couldnt commute due to his work attire. that makes it all worthwhile. fellow biker respect.


----------



## kk4df (Mar 30, 2008)

Just smile and wave (while gritting your teeth). If they're driving past you, you don't have time to make an intelligent verbal response. I get more "you should be on the sidewalk" kind of responses than the angry "get off the road" ones.


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

The psychotic side in me suggests some sort of paintball marker as a countermeasure. Of course this is obviously frowned upon and relies upon the rider to find an alternate route ASAP in order to avoid violent turnaround from the hostile vehicle.

I once tried using a beer bottle as well... I was quite drunk at the time and that was definitely not a wise decision.

The one finger salute is also a generally more accepted practice as it is fair in the concept of an eye for an eye. The only problem is that it may not be visible to the offending vehicle when very dark areas.

Some people on these forums have suggested calling the police and reporting the car for reckless driving. More power to them if it works.


----------



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

the condition of sidewalks in this town are criminal. roads get repaved constantly


----------



## EdgeR6 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ktse said:


> Some people on these forums have suggested calling the police and reporting the car for reckless driving. More power to them if it works.


I have done this before, while not on a MTB I was my crotch rocket, however I'm not your typical 130MPH everwhere. I keep it around the speed limit.

One day I was on my way home on the highway, threw a construction zone. Will some jackass in a fullsie chevy didn't like the fact that I was not going much faster then the posted 45 MPH limit on my street bike which as is capable of speeds tripple that and some. Well he started being a jackass, I got pretty pissed as well but couldn't help but laugh at this jackass. there was some following and back and forth figher saluating. And while I was next to him just in fornt of his windshelid mr jackass truns on his washers to clean his windsheild. Thinking he is going to get me wet. Some people have no concept of the affect of there vechical cutting threw the air. I think to my slef also that I have been stuck out in the rain before a little washer fluid is going to do anything but help me get the bugs off my screen anyway. So eventaully this guy got off the highway and slamed on his brakes from about 10 MPH. I did a pretty nice endo. then the guy has the balls to say he is going to get out and kick my ass. I'm sitting here thinking if you do get out of you truck and I get off my bike you may tip my bike over, other then that I have a hard time thnking somebody is going to try to kick my ass in full gear. with full face helmet on, I have had another situation like that but thats a different story. Well after he said he was going to kick my ass I replied that I have his license plate and was going to call the cops.

Well I did call the cops. I had a tropper track down mr jackass once they identified who it was I was expalned that I could have this guy arrested and acutally get his ass in a boat load of trouble including jail time. but I would have to be in court. and a bunch other BS. I didn't not know this. They also said that they could just pay him a vist and let him know that I could proceed with this if I wanted to. I asked them to pay him a visit. I hope the guy realized what he did and is a little better on the road toward all other drivers, bikers, riders.

I do have to tell you that there are some Bicyclest in my area that think just becuaes they are on a bicycle that they don't have to pay attention to the rules of the road and these people piss me off as I have had some close calls with them. but generally speaking these people most lilkely don't have a drivers license to begin with.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't get hassled much anymore. We'll see how this winter goes when I have to ride in the tire tracks...
I like the thumbs down. Then I usually attempt to chase them down and inform them of their error in a polite, respectful manner. I've followed many people to their homes. They are a little bit nicer when you're standing in front of where they live.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

It would seem that idiot drivers are not just from around here. And why is it every car full of teens feels compelled to yell stupid stuff at a bike rider? I have called the police about a few drivers and by the time they get around to paying said driver a visit, it is always "wasn't me" or "not my son" or my favorite one, "He was yelling at my son" 

Not really worth it, unless the driver did something really stupid.

Now all I do is chalk it up do inbreeding and very low intelligence when someone feels compelled to make it known to all who hear them that they are a first rate, flying ass.

And to be fair, there are a lot of people on bikes that do the most incredibly stupid stuff in traffic, I see that daily too. I really believe it is a public awareness issue and a failure on the behalf of law enforcement to correct things that are wrong. I can't count on both hands the number of times the police have ridden right past a bunch of idiots on bikes and done nothing. And twice now I have seen drivers turn in front of a bike rider and almost nail them, right in front of a police car. And you guessed it the police did nothing!

Maybe I should be calling the police on the police?

I guess it all boils down to idiot drivers and idiot bike riders are a dime a dozen. Perhaps the solution is to take out the guy supplying the dimes!


----------



## lifelesspoet (Dec 16, 2007)

My general response is to take less busy roads. Less traffic passing you slowly. Its not like im gonna need to exceed the 25mph residential speed limit. I have tuned out alot of *******s in my day and I have found that the best way to piss them off is to not be bothered by them. I guess they are loud and annoying because they Just want to be noticed. 
I live in a small town in the frozen north, so I get 3 times more people calling my name then yelling at me. Sometimes i want to move, but stories i hear from large places don't offer much encouragement.


----------



## Buck268 (Aug 22, 2007)

The mono-digit salute is also one of my go-to moves... But so is cranking my arse off to catch up at the stop light and then saying some words with a less than level head.

I remember one time I was riding home from the little lady's place around 3AM and a car load of high schoolers decided they were better than me in every way. They pulled up next to me, laid on the horn then "kindly" told me to get off the road. Well, I jumped up on the pedals and karreened up to about 30mph and bellowed some profanities at them. They didn't like it much and slammed on the brakes, but I swerved and punched the passenger side window! Lucky for my fist it wasnt hard enough to break it, but man scared the sh_t outta those punks!

More recently though... I just don't care and will give the occasional lewd remark when a driver fails to observe proper right-of-way laws, but thats about it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Illegitimus Non Tatum Carborundum


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

If u are getting honk often, more likely u are not commuting intelligently on the road. Don't blame drivers. First of all, u need to get the priority right. The rightful owner of road are cars and motorist. Always keep aside of the road to allow vehicle pass u easily and don't cause a nuisiance to motorist. 

TS mention fuel price is expensive. Then u shall be considerate for motorist. Road hog them uneccessary will not birng u far. Which motorist wants to go on low gear and burn more fuel? Get yrself a side mirror. For yr own safety and be a very well informed cyclist on road. U get full situation awareness on road so that u overtake other cyclist or slow moving vehicle with confident,safety. 

When knowing car lurking behind u. Be considerate, keep aside or if not possible,pick up yr speed quickly to get to a area where u can allow car behind u to safely overtake u. 

I have no problem commuting on road on bicycle except a few lunatics or inexperience kid driver who just got their car license. 

Be patient, be considerate to motorist and be a road smart. Know when to pick up yr speed and when to slow it down. Heed my advice and I gunrantee u will have many good years ahead commuting on road....


----------



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

im talking at 2am, on perfectly empty roads. a person gets upset about switching lanes without losing any speed, and still feels the need to yell at me. i have plenty of reflectors, and even reflective tape for added safety on a few parts of the bike.

i would never ride slow in front of someone. if i hear a car coming, i usually pull into a parking lot and ride down it for a while, then get back on the road when necessary.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

djcornbread said:


> im talking at 2am, on perfectly empty roads. a person gets upset about switching lanes without losing any speed, and still feels the need to yell at me. i have plenty of reflectors, and even reflective tape for added safety on a few parts of the bike.
> 
> i would never ride slow in front of someone. if i hear a car coming, i usually pull into a parking lot and ride down it for a while, then get back on the road when necessary.


When u encounter a lunatic, no matter what correct things u do on road are useless...

Don't let lunatic spoil yr mood..


----------



## portage29er (Mar 30, 2008)

Ktse said:


> Some people on these forums have suggested calling the police and reporting the car for reckless driving. More power to them if it works.


I'm ready to start carrying a cheapo tiny digital camera and a note pad, twice within a mile last week I had two cars that overshot while passing into the shoulder. We have very wide paved shoulders on my commute maybe 6 feet + and these guys were almost into the dirt. :madmax: :madmax:

One Finger Salute six inches from the drivers side window while they blasted by was the best I could do.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Flip the finger and if he stops take your helmet off, being ready to slam it straight in his face!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

shimano4 said:


> If u are getting honk often, more likely u are not commuting intelligently on the road. Don't blame drivers. First of all, u need to get the priority right. The rightful owner of road are cars and motorist. Always keep aside of the road to allow vehicle pass u easily and don't cause a nuisiance to motorist.
> 
> TS mention fuel price is expensive. Then u shall be considerate for motorist. Road hog them uneccessary will not birng u far. Which motorist wants to go on low gear and burn more fuel? Get yrself a side mirror. For yr own safety and be a very well informed cyclist on road. U get full situation awareness on road so that u overtake other cyclist or slow moving vehicle with confident,safety.
> 
> ...


While I agree with most of this, at least here in the US, this part is wrong, wrong, wrong!
*First of all, u need to get the priority right. The rightful owner of road are cars and motorist.*

Bicycles have *EQUAL* rights on the road with cars and motorcycles. same laws, equal right to be there. And all take a back seat to pedestrians in the motorway, It is the responsibility of all motorists and cyclists to yield to pedestrians at all times. If you do not believe me, check your local laws....

Am I gonna play chicken with an idiot in a 1100 pound car? No way! But we have equal rights to the road.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

My sister is a CHP officer. People are usually quite suprised to hear from me after they yell at me during my commute. I like to call them (from a pay phone) and ask them what they feel I was doing wrong. They are often very apologetic after realizing that a perfect stranger has their phone number, license plate and address.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

shimano4 said:


> First of all, u need to get the priority right. The rightful owner of road are cars and motorist. Always keep aside of the road to allow vehicle pass u easily and don't cause a nuisiance to motorist.


Sorry, not true, by State and Federal Laws. :nono:

I highly recommend this book:








Bicycling and the Law: Your Rights as a Cyclist (Paperback)
by Bob Mionske (Author), Lance Armstrong (Foreword)

Here is a small quote from the book:



> Did you know that bicyclists actually have more rights than motorists? A bicyclist has a right to the road under the constitutional right to travel. On the other hand, driving a vehicle is a privilege granted only by a license. The next time that someone tells you that bicyclists don't pay their fair share for road upkeep, remind them of that and of the fact that most funding for road paving and upkeep comes from sales, property, and income taxes--not gas tax.


Get it and read it. You have far more rights as a cyclist than you ever dreamed! :thumbsup:


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

*This is what alot of us do...*

Here's the shady secret that no other rider wants to tell you, but it's something that many of us do.

You get honked at, threatened, sometimes these jerks even throw stuff at you. What do you do? Well, if you get close enough to the car, perhaps at a stop light. Don't argue. Don't flip out. Just take out your keys. You know what's next. Really dig that key in hard, and I mean hard, right into the side of the car as it drives off. It will leave a huge gash mark in the side of the car panel!

 Take that driver!!!!!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

ProfGumby said:


> While I agree with most of this, at least here in the US, this part is wrong, wrong, wrong!
> *First of all, u need to get the priority right. The rightful owner of road are cars and motorist.*
> 
> Bicycles have *EQUAL* rights on the road with cars and motorcycles. same laws, equal right to be there. And all take a back seat to pedestrians in the motorway, It is the responsibility of all motorists and cyclists to yield to pedestrians at all times. If you do not believe me, check your local laws....
> ...


You are wrong. Bicycles have a constitutional RIGHT to the road, cars only have the PRIVILEGE. They are licensed and regulated by the government, bicycles are not.

Also, cars are not 1100lbs. They are more about three times that.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

bee said:


> Here's the shady secret that no other rider wants to tell you, but it's something that many of us do.
> 
> You get honked at, threatened, sometimes these jerks even throw stuff at you. What do you do? Well, if you get close enough to the car, perhaps at a stop light. Don't argue. Don't flip out. Just take out your keys. You know what's next. Really dig that key in hard, and I mean hard, right into the side of the car as it drives off. It will leave a huge gash mark in the side of the car panel!
> 
> Take that driver!!!!!


No, do not do that. That solves nothing. Have a polite conversation with the motorist and do not get angry. If it escalates, call the police. Do not assault their vehicle. It just degrades their opinion of cyclists.


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

shimano4 said:


> When u encounter a lunatic, no matter what correct things u do on road are useless...
> 
> Don't let lunatic spoil yr mood..


well put! there are certain things (i.e. other people... especially idiots) that we just cant control.

ultimately that person is narrow minded and self centered. they are angry and upset and think they are more important than others.

dont let a loser like that affect you... i know its cliche but 'they aren't worth it'.... your not going to change them... usually i laugh because if something like a bike in the bike lane or even in the road sets them off...... they must live one miserable existence.


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

bee said:


> Here's the shady secret that no other rider wants to tell you, but it's something that many of us do.
> 
> You get honked at, threatened, sometimes these jerks even throw stuff at you. What do you do? Well, if you get close enough to the car, perhaps at a stop light. Don't argue. Don't flip out. Just take out your keys. You know what's next. Really dig that key in hard, and I mean hard, right into the side of the car as it drives off. It will leave a huge gash mark in the side of the car panel!
> 
> Take that driver!!!!!


in the state of california you can go to jail for a year for that, under the vehicle code section 10852

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d04/vc10852.htm


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I turn the other cheek, go Zen, get some Gandhi, think MLK. I am but a little wood chip in the stream of traffic. No one can see me, if they could, they'd run me over. 

My Brothers, life is to short to allow someone to take our inner peace away. Don't let them!


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

The "approach the car at a stop sign, and secretly gouging the car w/key" idea as the car drives by is my method. But, if that is too extreme for you, then just do this.... This method is very passive aggressive and gives you a little satisfaction because revenge is the best way to make you feel better after someone disrespects you. 

So the crazy driver just honked at you, cussed you at, and basically just ruined your ride. What do you do? Pull up next to the guy at the first opportunity. Stop sign, stoplight, whatever. Pull out the water bottle and squirt some right in his face! I'm serious! I did this once to a jerk and you should've seen the look on his face as I yelled at him, "right, in your face F-er!" Priceless!

Booya! In your face driver!!!!!!!!!!!! In yo face!!!!


----------



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

though classy, i'm thinking my new go-to move is to make my movements very blunt and bold. pull out my keychain... slowly search for a good key... slowly lean over to key his car... make sure he's watching me... let him run the red light. let the red-light-patrol cameras send him a ticket. let the court take care of my sweet justice.

no actual keying necessary.


----------



## churchie (Mar 19, 2008)

...my favorite method when driving (which I haven't used on bike commute) is 'innocently' scratching left side of my face with my middle finger when jerk is passing. Also, resting my head in my left hand with middle finger prominently displayed up the side of my cheek. I

f the bozo knows he's a bozo, then he'll get it (believe me they know when their being a-wipes on the road). If some ole granny passes they'll likely not notice my subtle display.

Worked for me for 20 years, probably a little harder to pull off when biking (as I don't have a door to rest my elbow on).


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Last summer I was the victim of a hit and run by some douchebag in a pimped out Honda. Off a fresh green light he clipped my left side with the passanger side mirror while I was in the process of clipping in, causing my foot to slide off the pedal into the front wheel at about 35Km/h. I broke half the spokes in the wheel with my foot causing me to endo into traffic, he took off and I was surrounded by swerving cars as I got my ass on the sidewalk. After the cars had passed I picked up what was left of my road bike to see that none of the 15-20 cars that saw the whole event stopped to help. I was bleeding a fair ammount and I thought I had broken bones in my foot so i kept my SPD shoes on for support, and proceeded to the nearest bus stop several kilometers away.
I didn't get the guy's plate, and I did go looking after filing a police report but one year later the cops still have nothing. This guy was honking his horn at me a few intersections before the incident, so be careful when encountering douchebags on the roads. 
I commute every day to and from work without incident, 98% (give or take a few points) of drivers share the road most taxi drivers seem to be ok too. As of late I have noticed a great deal of stupid cyclists on my commute; blowing red lights, passing when there is no room, riding on the wrong side of the road, riding on the sidewalk, and of course the morons without helmets. Maybe i am glad these people are not driving cars :skep:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

You really have to play it by ear...

Confront the jerk at risk to you life and limb, lots of times it pays and they begin to realize that you are allowed to be there...catch them at the next light...

On the other hand I have been assaulted by a guy in road rage, when I gave him the finger after he had past me...I had witnesses, and the cops got him...

Play it by ear, stay safe, try to get a message out.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

Photograph said:


> Last summer I was the victim of a hit and run by some douchebag in a pimped out Honda. Off a fresh green light he clipped my left side with the passanger side mirror while I was in the process of clipping in, causing my foot to slide off the pedal into the front wheel at about 35Km/h. I broke half the spokes in the wheel with my foot causing me to endo into traffic, he took off and I was surrounded by swerving cars as I got my ass on the sidewalk. After the cars had passed I picked up what was left of my road bike to see that none of the 15-20 cars that saw the whole event stopped to help. I was bleeding a fair ammount and I thought I had broken bones in my foot so i kept my SPD shoes on for support, and proceeded to the nearest bus stop several kilometers away.
> I didn't get the guy's plate, and I did go looking after filing a police report but one year later the cops still have nothing. This guy was honking his horn at me a few intersections before the incident, so be careful when encountering douchebags on the roads.
> I commute every day to and from work without incident, 98% (give or take a few points) of drivers share the road most taxi drivers seem to be ok too. As of late I have noticed a great deal of stupid cyclists on my commute; blowing red lights, passing when there is no room, riding on the wrong side of the road, riding on the sidewalk, and of course the morons without helmets. Maybe i am glad these people are not driving cars :skep:


...and remember, us "morons without helmets" deserve access to the roads as do the other cyclists with helmets.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Eat a bag of crap*



shimano4 said:


> If u are getting honk often, more likely u are not commuting intelligently on the road. Don't blame drivers. First of all, u need to get the priority right. The rightful owner of road are cars and motorist.


... beacause you couldn't be more wrong. At least not the way laws are written in the US. Bicycles have equal rights to the road as cars.

If what you say is true, then cars would have every right to chase peds out of the sidewalks.

and what is with this U U U stuff? Too lazy to type those extra two letters? No wonder you are so pissed at cyclists. You posting this from your cell phone?

That said, I try to stay out of the motorist's way, as long as it's safe for me. A car gets in an accident, it probalby doesn't mean anything more than a dented fender. If I get in a accident, I end up in the ER with a $10k bill... if I live.

The only real problem with confronting motorists is that you never know who is all methed up and trying to pick a fight. I carry pepper spray just in case. I would also gladly sacrifice one of my sweet Jericho water bottles full of gatorade into an open window for the right situation.


----------



## xnothingpoetic (Jun 6, 2008)

I live in a bike friendly city, but if this ever happens to me (never been yelled at yet), I think I am going to try and talk to them first at the next stop (If I can catch them). If they don't seem reasonable then I'll move on to the key method  

Revenge does taste good, and even though it wont solve anything, I'll still feel better.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

I like to blow them a kiss and wave like I'm Miss America. I have no idea what their reaction is, but it makes me laugh.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

If this get me cursed, banned or flamed so be it.....

So much of this "advice" is just so STUPID! 

20-30 pound bike vs. 2000 pound cart, you lose
typical middle class good life bike rider vs. (you dont know what/who the F is in that car)

seriously just let the stuff go! I am not going to go into detail about my life but I have made some really piss poor decisions in my younger days and have lived with some of the type people who may be in that car you go up to (for 3 years 28 days to be exact), trust me all you tuff guy biker types you really do not want to go down this path, please believe me when I say there are thousands and thousands of very sick extremely violent people out there that have nothing to lose.

...court, jail, prison, beat up, bloody, living with the guilt of really hurting someone over something stupid, dead... they all suck if you ask me.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Ray Lee said:


> So much of this "advice" is just so STUPID!
> ...there are thousands and thousands of very sick extremely violent people out there that have nothing to lose......court, jail, prison, beat up, bloody, living with the guilt of really hurting someone over something stupid, dead... they all suck if you ask me.


You are so right. When I read some of these posts I kept thinking, what if the driver has a gun? What if he's an insane, illegal alien, gang-banger who hates white people (there have been several cases here in Chicago and the 'burbs) When someone looks at me tough or threatens me while I'm riding, I look away and move on. I need to get home and take care of my kids, not die trying to make a point to some a-hole driver.

My Biking Brothers, get some Zen, turn the cheek, move on. You have much better things going forward in life. Think how sad your loved ones will be if you're not around.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> I turn the other cheek, go Zen, get some Gandhi, think MLK. I am but a little wood chip in the stream of traffic. No one can see me, if they could, they'd run me over.
> 
> My Brothers, life is to short to allow someone to take our inner peace away. Don't let them!


 I agree with you under most circumstances. If someone just yells and honks I tend to take the sticks and stones approach. However in cases where they endanger me or threaten my safety I take reasonable retaliatory action. I don't pick a fight or damage thier property but I will give them an earful or report them. If more people realized the consequences for their actions maybe they would'nt treat people so rudely.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Ray Lee said:


> If this get me cursed, banned or flamed so be it.....
> 
> So much of this "advice" is just so STUPID!
> 
> ...


I always take an assertive, non-aggressive approach, but I do not let things go. I do not attempt to anger them, merely discuss the situation with them. If I deal with one of the extremely violent people with nothing to lose I'm perfectly okay with that. I'm one of them and I have long ago accepted that I will probably be killed by a motorist. Make my ghost bike beautiful.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I just smile, and think to myself that I'll be the one living to 100. Although next time it happens, I will defiantly share some words with the driver.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

I like the ex-con's opinion! I'm not out to get back at idot drivers when they feign killing me with their car so I can't get home to my kids and wife, but if they don't look too violent and I have the opportunity then I definately have words for 'em. last month a woman buzzed me then locked up her brakes inches away from a pedestrian in a cross walk. I told her she almost hit me too and to watch where she's driving. as she screams and shouts at me with her kids in the car while sitting in traffic, I rode away (no sunset tho... it was like 5pm) that was definately enough for me.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

*Take action. Just don't hurt anyone. You will feel better every time.*



sasquatch2 said:


> I like the ex-con's opinion! I'm not out to get back at idot drivers when they feign killing me with their car so I can't get home to my kids and wife, but if they don't look too violent and I have the opportunity then I definately have words for 'em. last month a woman buzzed me then locked up her brakes inches away from a pedestrian in a cross walk. I told her she almost hit me too and to watch where she's driving. as she screams and shouts at me with her kids in the car while sitting in traffic, I rode away (no sunset tho... it was like 5pm) that was definately enough for me.


That's where I draw the line. If the driver has any passengers, especially kids, I don't pursue it. And I never make any conversation (arguments or otherwise) with these people. They won't see it your way no matter what. Do something non-verbally to get even.

Things you can do:

Key their car as they drive by when they aren't looking.
Squirt water on their windshield
Squirt some water on their face or shirt
Carry a felt pen with you. Write the word "azzhole" on the passenger window.

The above techniques are very passive aggressive and revenge is oh-so-sweeeeet! Just don't talk to these people. You get nowhere with that and you don't end up feeling any better.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

I see that as vandalism (bike messenger vigilante style...) I'd rather speak intelligently to the dip-wads, especially if their kids are in the car- makes them fell like screaming idiots defending their right to nearly kill you because of stupidity or road rage. ya can't wash that off!


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

sasquatch2 said:


> I see that as vandalism (bike messenger vigilante style...) I'd rather speak intelligently to the dip-wads, especially if their kids are in the car- makes them fell like screaming idiots defending their right to nearly kill you because of stupidity or road rage. ya can't wash that off!


I'm not a bike messenger, but yes, keying a car is vandalism. However, I see throwing stuff at cyclists as assault. There is a 100% chance that the police will not get involved in either. I'm only supporting the keying of the car, if you can catch up to the driver at a stoplight. Then, dig the key into the door and watch as he drives off.

Talking, even politely, to these people never works. Plus, if someone throws something at a rider, the proper response is not to engage in any sort of discussion whatsoever. The proper response is something else.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

djcornbread said:


> how do you deal with it? .


 I usually blow 'em a big fat kiss ..... really p!sses off the local yokels down here in TN


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> You are so right. When I read some of these posts I kept thinking, what if the driver has a gun? What if he's an insane, illegal alien, gang-banger who hates white people (there have been several cases here in Chicago and the 'burbs) When someone looks at me tough or threatens me while I'm riding, I look away and move on. I need to get home and take care of my kids, not die trying to make a point to some a-hole driver.
> 
> My Biking Brothers, get some Zen, turn the cheek, move on. You have much better things going forward in life. Think how sad your loved ones will be if you're not around.


Absolutely. JeffScott made the same point as well. It doesn't pay to escalate with someone who is already showing signs of not acting rationally. In my younger days, I would flip off a motorist who honked or yelled at me, but over the years, have had a few motorists respond to that by escalating their actions. Now, when I hit the road, I do so with a cell phone and really focus on vehicle type and license number if someone does something aggressive.


----------



## old4x4 (Jul 19, 2008)

sandmangts said:


> My sister is a CHP officer. People are usually quite suprised to hear from me after they yell at me during my commute. I like to call them (from a pay phone) and ask them what they feel I was doing wrong. They are often very apologetic after realizing that a perfect stranger has their phone number, license plate and address.


That's priceless! Wish I had a connection like that..


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

old4x4 said:


> That's priceless! Wish I had a connection like that..


See, that is what I'd like to see the Police do! If I call them with a plate and description they SHOULD call the licensed owner of that vehicle and relate to them that they were called regarding an incident with a cyclist. And ask a bunch of questions of the driver of the vehicle.

That is what the Police would do and used to do if someone called with an assault complaint etc... If someone hurls something at a cyclist it is the same as a kid who throws a brick off an overpass at a car, they investigate that!

Who shouldn't the police do this for a cyclist? Are bike riders second class citizens?

It seems lately that all Police want to do is write speeding tickets and draw chalk lines. I do not mean to offend any LEO who read this, in fact I'd welcome your response as to why this is not investigated when we call in with a plate number and complaint.

Or would you(police) prefer the vigilante approach? Oh wait, you'd investigate that....and no I am NOT advocating being a vigilante in any way.

It is getting to the point, at least around here, where I am freakin sick of idiots yelling at me, and blowing their horns when all I am doing is riding according to the laws along the road. I'd rather take my chances in the woods with bear, cougars and skunks than on city streets with drunks, Idiots and kids.


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

To the OP,

In our local area one of the ways to deal with bad drivers and cars in general is to reroute your trip through residential areas. You may find that your trip is a little longer, but faster then dealing with stop lights and traffic. The only thing I have found to be detrimental about traveling in residential areas is that every intersection can hold a potential T-bone accident because some drivers will use residential areas as short cuts and speed very fast down these roads to try and beat traffic and avoid stop lights. The car is trying to do what I am suggesting, but often they are doing this at unsafe speeds that endanger pedestrians and cyclists a like. 

So, I guess I say try and avoid high volume traffic streets by the use of bike paths and residential road ways.


----------



## NoobHill (Jan 8, 2008)

*lol*



bee said:


> Booya! In your face driver!!!!!!!!!!!! In yo face!!!!


lol


----------



## eburke (Aug 21, 2008)

People seem to be pretty tolerant about bicyclists here in Germany...gas is so expensive that there's usually just as many bikes on the road as cars when you're in the city...so I guess everyone is used to it.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I usually smile and wave enthusiastically. That really pisses them off. If you show your anger, it just reinforces their behavior. They are trying to get you mad...if it works, they are gratified and they will continue to do it. If you appear unfazed or simply ignore them, it pretty much takes the fun out of their game.

I don't have much trouble with attitude around here. People are pretty used to cycles in Oregon. I had a carload of kids scream at me on a residential street and it gave me a little start but I forced a laugh and a big grin as they looked at me out the back window. It definitely wasn't the reaction they were hoping for.

On the other hand, earlier in the same ride, me and a buddy were just leaving the highway for a back road and a VW running down the highway beeped several times and waved. Neither of us knew the car and figured it was just another rider.

Bottom line, when I am in traffic, I try to be as courteous as possible and stay out of the way. For example, when someone sees me approaching an intersection and they stop well back to give me room...I always give them a salute. Call me naive but I figure if I do a few good turns to cagers every day, the image of bicycles will only improve.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

About 20+ years ago I was riding where there was no bike lane for about 1/4 miles, and I was as close to the side as I could get. Two lanes each way so cars could still change lanes and pass. This dude passed me, stop in front of me and blocked my way, got out of his truck, walked up to me and knocked me on my butt. I was just a teenager and this was a big adult male. What a jerk.

Now, I make every effort to stay off the roads or make sure there's sufficient bike lane. Not because I'm afraid of jerks but I'd like to not be hit by cars and stay alive. In the last 20 years I've seen the driving skill take a huge dive. People just can't drive because they're too dumb or too arrogant to care. Cars are taken for granted and the proper respect for their destructive power is not given.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> About 20+ years ago I was riding where there was no bike lane for about 1/4 miles, and I was as close to the side as I could get. Two lanes each way so cars could still change lanes and pass. This dude passed me, stop in front of me and blocked my way, got out of his truck, walked up to me and knocked me on my butt. I was just a teenager and this was a big adult male. What a jerk.


If that happened to me, I'd have gotten the license and kept a mental picture of the assailant. He'd be up on assault charges...guaranteed. After that, I'd renew my concealed carry permit and start packing again. Turds like that don't deserve to breathe.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Tweezak said:


> If that happened to me, I'd have gotten the license and kept a mental picture of the assailant. He'd be up on assault charges...guaranteed. After that, I'd renew my concealed carry permit and start packing again. Turds like that don't deserve to breathe.


Certainly it would be a different story now, but back in the 70's/80's people could get away with crap like that and there wasn't much you could do even with the police or law suit. You just had to take care of your own business or get your butt kicked. In that case I got my butt kicked.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> Certainly it would be a different story now, but back in the 70's/80's people could get away with crap like that and there wasn't much you could do even with the police or law suit. You just had to take care of your own business or get your butt kicked. In that case I got my butt kicked.


Indeed...things were more "cowboy" back then and frontier justice was more typical. So I guess he shouldn't be surprised if lone-cyclist takes the law into his own hands.

I guess the thing that bothers me is that the event seems to have affected you to the point that you are changing your behavior now 20 years later. I understand giving room and choosing alternate routes when possible, but unless bikes are encountered frequently on all sorts of roads, people won't ever get used to dealing with them. Like the poster from Germany said, bikes are so common there that they are expected. I think we need to try to get to that point and not riding on the road just seems like giving up and going backward in terms of bike rights. Bikes need to be a regular part of everyday traffic.

Sorry...my $0.02.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Tweezak said:


> Indeed...things were more "cowboy" back then and frontier justice was more typical. So I guess he shouldn't be surprised if lone-cyclist takes the law into his own hands.
> 
> I guess the thing that bothers me is that the event seems to have affected you to the point that you are changing your behavior now 20 years later. I understand giving room and choosing alternate routes when possible, but unless bikes are encountered frequently on all sorts of roads, people won't ever get used to dealing with them. Like the poster from Germany said, bikes are so common there that they are expected. I think we need to try to get to that point and not riding on the road just seems like giving up and going backward in terms of bike rights. Bikes need to be a regular part of everyday traffic.
> 
> Sorry...my $0.02.


I'm all for enforcing my rights, but not when the penalty for someone not respecting them is death.

Don't let it bother you. That story doesn't have anything to do with how I ride now. It was quite minor in the overall picture of my life. It's just a story of some jerk. Mainly I avoid cars when I can is because of the over all lack of respect and lack of skill people have for driving cars now.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

Photos, photos, photos!!

One of the driver and one of the license plate.
Then ride up to the local PD and file a report.

Better than a key.

I have a camera on in a pouch on the shoulder strap of my pack just in case


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

hoovermd said:


> Photos, photos, photos!!
> 
> One of the driver and one of the license plate.
> Then ride up to the local PD and file a report.
> ...


Good call. Many phones now can do even one better...record a video. That would tell the whole story.


----------



## Blueboost (Nov 3, 2008)

im resurrecting it. I got honked at twice today. Once from the opposite side of the road!

Its all country boys and pickup trucks on the roads here.. Its just a matter of time before I take a bottle of Bush to the back of the head. 

My riding buddy carrys. Im more than ok with it. 

Feeling froggy? Want to get crazy ninja revenge? Carry a can of aircraft stripper. Spray it on a spot. Silent destruction in a can. Sit back and enjoy watching 8 coats of paint bubble up and run down the side of the car like butter on a hot surface.

I like the pepper spray idea for protection, realistically.


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

I worry about you guys with the vandalism approach. I agree it would feel good, but this kind of thing could come back to haunt every cyclist the ******* with the scratched up pickup comes across from then on.

Whip out your cell phone, and make sure they see you. You don't have to actually call or take a picture, just make them think you did.

A couple of weeks ago, we had so much snow that every street was only one lane wide, and every sidewalk was plowed shut, and car slaves were getting edgy. My friend had a confrontation with a car, three f$#%ing, piece of s*^%, losers got out and one of them blindsided him and they beat him senseless. Put him in the hospital, and he lost a week of work. I'm so pissed of I can barely type right now, but the best revenge would be prosecution and NOT f ing up their car. That could just lead to the beating of the next cyclist/pedestrian/dog/elderly crossing guard who looks at them funny.

We have a responsibility in making things how we want them to be. Please don't perpetuate violence and hatred.

Sorry, I'm feeling better now.

Here is to a better world!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Kimber makes the PepperShot. 
http://www.kimberamerica.com/shop/product.php?xProd=2
This looks awesome for personal defense on a bike. 13ft range. Non-aerosol so it only affects your target.

I remain calm in confrontations, but I do not just let them slide. I make them aware of their mistakes. I would try to avoid situations like your friend there, but if that happened to me, I would put money down that at least one of those guys would be dead. 3 to 1 and them being the aggressor/provoker is sufficient cause for the use of lethal force because you should definitely be in fear for your life.


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

people like that are the reason that i dont ride on the roads anymore, i keep it off road on the trails, i was once run off the road by a fully loaded semi, and the shoulder was a good 5-6ft wide, there was NO reason for him to be in the shoulder behind me. I DID get the plate off the trailer and report it, but nothing ever came of it, so now for MY OWN SAFETY i just stay off the roads on my bike, i save my bike for offroad instead of my truck, its easier/cheaper to fix anyway, and onlyy drive my truck on the roads so that i dont need to worry about getting killed by *******s


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Way to let the motor vehicle user win. I will never give my rights up so freely to terrorists.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've had an empty Red Bull chucked at me once by a pair of juvenile delinquents in a sport truck. The didn't figure I'd catch them at the next light. Didn't have to say a word though....as Sixty-Fiver can attest to, I look a lot like a cop, and I gave them my best "cop stare" in through the passenger window. They were both wilting in their seats, pulling their hats down and trying desperately not to make eye contact. I wish I had a video camera to have caught that on tape.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Keying cars, killing people, calling bad drivers "terrorists" and "car slaves" good God I am going to feel ashamed the next time I ride my bike in public. I already felt like an outcast as I feel like I am the only bike rider in my area that actually does not run red lights and signals for..dont even get me started on the "cool" guys with the black fixed gears and dark cloths and no lights at night!

The gun talk really freaks me out, heart racing, anger kicking the adrenaline into high gear and you feel its time to start shooting, many of you seem to have "tuff guy" syndrome... I just dont see it... a bunch off upper middle class candy asses talking about violence on a bike forum...

My whole life I have always been against gun control but this thread really has changed my mind

Just an FYI when you shoot or kill someone even when its 100% justified be prepared to spend insane amounts of money on you lawyers, but maybe you guys have some kind of dirty harry insurance I dont know about.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Guns? I have knives. We have a constitutional right to the road. Someone that uses their vehicle as a weapon or to create fear to take away our rights is a terrorist. 
I follow all the rules of the road. I do not get angry with the motorists. I only try to calmly inform them of my right to the road and/or what the state laws are. I keep a list of them with me at all times, especially since the police here do not know about them or understand them. I'm far from being a middle aged candy ass. Which is probably why very few people argue with me when I catch up to them. Also, you have more legal issues if you do not kill the person. When you only hurt or maim them they can sue. Dead men tell no tales and file no lawsuits. I will defend myself within the confines of the law, providing only an equal and opposite response to their aggressions.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

"dead men tell no tales" its clear you have never had to really hurt someone, if you did you would not be talking like this......I promise you they may not "tell tales" but you will here them and see there faces every time you close your eyes.

Knife vs. 1000 pounds of car? ok your a CIA trained Ninja-one man killing machine, most people cant defend against a car with a knife

You like bikes, you like sitting at your computer talking bikes, you enjoy posting pictures and sharing online, (just like I do now, I am not picking) but its safe to assume you are NOT a hard ass killer.... what we/you dont know is who is in that car or what there mind is like when you go up to set them straight, there are a bunch of very bad folks out there.

without going into to much privet (boring detail) about my life, I was born in LA many many of my stupid friends are dead or in prison because there brains do not work like normal people.

Outcome 1) you roll up on the car and them realize "Oh crap there are some scary SOB's in this world...why is this crazy MFer laughing and crying about his mother as he is beating me to death...why is he pulling my little riding nickers down around my ankles....." all I can say is walk to the light FAST it should not hurt as long that way.

Outcome 2) your made Ninja skills get you another notch on your seat post and as the rush of watching someone die fades you realize your going to jail (your a bad ass so I bet its not your first time so you will be going up the road (prison) for a stretch... I dont think "self defense" is that easy to claim, you could have escaped and you will here this many many times through your trial. Speaking of trials you will be shocked to see how many good people show up to cry and speak on dead dude behalf...even if he was a scum bag POS "booohooo wah, Mongo was such a good boy, he loved his stamp collecting and going to church" this when you will be glad you bought a good lawyer and not an overloaded public defender... your lawyer will attack and try and spin it the other way "The only stamps Mongo had where stamp bags.. he did spend time at church selling dope to kids..." thi$ can go on for month$ and month$, you can drop 6 figures fast in this game so you may want to plea out to man slaughter.

Maybe you are going to wipe down the car handle and drag his dead body away, well pre-dig the hole, it can take over an hour and you may get some attention as you work with poor old Mongo slung over your bars, and besides who wants to carry a shovel everywhere ?

outcome 3) You roll up on the car get the crazy drivers attention and explain your constitutional rights flash your critical mass badge and he says "you know your right, I am very sorry it wont happen again"

1 and 2 suck, and 3 is never going to happen, "win" or "loose" all you are going to do in escalate the situation..... I guess there is nothing wrong with making things exiting if you are into that, I wasted a good potion of my life doing things the exiting way but at least I never tried to claim I was defending my rights or fighting the good fight... I was just another sick fck that wanted to make things worse.

Ninja tips (for when you do go to prison)

Hide your dope in plastic on the end of a string in the toilet, its easy to reach when you need it and easy to flush whene they come flip your bunk

Modern prisons use a huge amount of plexiglass...knock some out of a window in the chapel or kitchen it makes a MUCH better shank than metal (easy to sharpen and cant be found with metal detectors)

get a job in the kitchen, you eat better (more energy and strength plus for fighting plus the added bonus of fruit, sugar and yeast (thats wine or buck my friend, you will need it to pass the time)

DO NOT EVER let anyone "give" you anything!!!! I cant stress this enough, even a smoke or a cut in line NOTHING IS FREE

Even a Ninja like you cant fight them all, so you just need to be seen as harder to beat down than a few other punks near you... find a big guy but not to tuff , dudes in for repeat possession, DUI/man slaughter, wife/kid killing, rape are usually easy targets find one and f him up REAL REAL bad in front of everyone... usually this will get the jits and thugs looking at someone else when they get bored, or play crazy... I mean wacky ape nuts bonkers..talk/yell at yourself and twitch and drool nobody wants to beat on the bugs for some reason, they just ignore them (weird)

break it off with your girl, your being stupid and you should not expect your friends and family to do your time with you, it will eat you up inside thinking about her so just end it...beside when (if) you get out your cut/ripped and you standards are real low so you will get plenty of skanks anyway....

well this is getting long, so I will end it by saying to stay away from my car I probably didnt even see you, and besides things have gotten dull and I kinda like state food anyway.



Schmucker said:


> Guns? I have knives. We have a constitutional right to the road. Someone that uses their vehicle as a weapon or to create fear to take away our rights is a terrorist.
> I follow all the rules of the road. I do not get angry with the motorists. I only try to calmly inform them of my right to the road and/or what the state laws are. I keep a list of them with me at all times, especially since the police here do not know about them or understand them. I'm far from being a middle aged candy ass. Which is probably why very few people argue with me when I catch up to them. Also, you have more legal issues if you do not kill the person. When you only hurt or maim them they can sue. Dead men tell no tales and file no lawsuits. I will defend myself within the confines of the law, providing only an equal and opposite response to their aggressions.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Schmucker said:


> ...if that happened to me, I would put money down that at least one of those guys would be dead....





> Way to let the motor vehicle user win. I will never give my rights up so freely to terrorists.





> Guns? I have knives...Dead men tell no tales and file no lawsuits. I will defend myself within the confines of the law, providing only an equal and opposite response to their aggressions.


Schmuck, you are such a tough guy. Reading your crap is proof how nice life is in northern Wisconsin. You'd last a couple of days in Chicago with your attitude. You gotta be the badest MF'er Eau Claire has ever seen. I bet they lock up their women when they see you coming.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

I strained my neck last week, because I was watching my back, because when a car pulled out in front of me and I spit my wad of gum at the window, I noticed the car was packed with gangsta types... nothing like bringing a wad of gum to a glock-9 fight!

They didn't u-turn and I am alive to pontificate, whew!


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

shrpshtr325... why are you hanging out on the commuter forum if you don't commute? Or is your commute on dirt? This isn't exactly the MTBR hotbed. You bring up a good point... I think including as much trail or park or campus or whatever you can to keep off busy roads can help. 

Schmucker... I agree we should defend ourselves, but if a cyclist killed a ******* where I live, all cyclists would be targets from then on. I'm not sure they are going to care much if it's a veteran messenger with Agnostic Front raging in his headphones, or my wife riding to the farmer's market to get some flowers.

The only thing all of us have in common is bicycles. The pissed off motorist might not take the time to think this out before taking action.


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

Try blowing them a kiss…they only thought they were angry:devil:


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

pursuiter said:


> Schmuck, you are such a tough guy. Reading your crap is proof how nice life is in northern Wisconsin. You'd last a couple of days in Chicago with your attitude. You gotta be the badest MF'er Eau Claire has ever seen. I bet they lock up their women when they see you coming.


Yeah, I'm OG in EC! That's part of the point. I can go and explain my rights to individuals without too much issue. Where I live that is a much more viable option. I never plan on having to use violence or let situations escalate to that point. If it does, it is entirely the choice of the motorist. I can try to make change as an individual.

Ray, it really shows how little you know. Cars are not 1000lbs.
If it is self defense, you will not be tried. There may be a civil suit. These are where it becomes troublesome if the assailant lives. Your number 3 is the most common outcome for me with outcome 4 of them telling me to **** off. But then later it often becomes outcome 3 again when they settle down.


----------



## rayhead00 (Oct 29, 2008)

*can't do it*

I can never read post like these...or blogs or articles. I always feel terribly sick. These incedences with drivers always stick with me for a long time:madman:


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

KeylessChuck said:


> shrpshtr325... why are you hanging out on the commuter forum if you don't commute? Or is your commute on dirt? This isn't exactly the MTBR hotbed. You bring up a good point... I think including as much trail or park or campus or whatever you can to keep off busy roads can help.


well, i USED TO commute by bike, back before this happened, but after it i dont wanna take my chances w/ it anymore, i do ride back and forth to class on campus(no real traffic so im o.k. w/ it) when its warm enough tho.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ray Lee said:


> ..dont even get me started on the "cool" guys with the black fixed gears and dark cloths and no lights at night!


I saw him last night. Black long sleeve shirt, black pants, black backpack, completely black bike. Dunno if it was a fixie, but it was at least a ss. Did I mention it was already dark out too? :madman: I barely saw him crossing the intersection. Freaking ninjas....

Last night was my first night ride thru town, had a meeting about 10 miles east from here and biked it. No wonder drivers hate bicycles. I would wager to guess that at 8:30 pm last night 2/3's of the bicyclists I saw had no lights of any kind (_this doesn't include the 100+ people on campus for the Tuesday night bike ride, most of those were lit up like a Christmas tree, sorry, holiday tree_). Put lights on if you are going to ride the roads at night!!!!! :madmax:


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*i always remind them that their #1*

just point to um and then make the #1 hand jester using the INDEX finder.


----------



## Gauge (Jul 15, 2007)

I just ran in to an incident yesterday. I had gone on a group ride w/ fixed gear buddies. After the ride, I was riding home. Mind you I was as far right as safely possible to the road. Speed limit was 30 and I was running just above that. I was approaching a red light (about 150 yards ahead) and a driver immediately behind me starts laying on the horn. And passed by me w/o making room. It was a four lane road and we were the only two in route. She manged to have to stop at a right light, trying to make a right turn. A shame traffic held her up from getting away. I just rode up next to her, stopped, tapped on her window and told her to F*** off and watch where she was going. She found an opp to make an exit and that was it. I think the simple fact that these people don't realize how fast we can ride is hilarious.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Gauge said:


> I just ran in to an incident yesterday. I had gone on a group ride w/ fixed gear buddies. After the ride, I was riding home. Mind you I was as far right as safely possible to the road. Speed limit was 30 and I was running just above that. I was approaching a red light (about 150 yards ahead) and a driver immediately behind me starts laying on the horn. And passed by me w/o making room. It was a four lane road and we were the only two in route. She manged to have to stop at a right light, trying to make a right turn. A shame traffic held her up from getting away. I just rode up next to her, stopped, tapped on her window and told her to F*** off and watch where she was going. She found an opp to make an exit and that was it. I think the simple fact that these people don't realize how fast we can ride is hilarious.


That is completely asinine. Do these people drive with blinders or something? The other day I was on a six-lane road which included a bike lane. The road is practically empty. At a certain point two right-turn lanes spawn off to the right with the bike lane continuing straight parallel to the other three straight lanes. I'm in the bike lane when I hear a persistent honking behind me. I look back and some retard is tailing me, honking like it's going out of style. Not only is he straddling the bike lane, but he's also in two other lanes at the same time. It finally dawns on him to pull into the lane he wants, the right apparently. As he rolls up next to me, his driver side window just inches from me I start yelling and calling him everything I can possibly think of. He continues driving obliviously while talking on the phone. I not sure which was more galling, the honking or pretending he couldn't hear me.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd really like to see many more communities adopt the no cell phone while driving laws and then the cops ticket the living heck out of these folks.....

As to the thread, I have posted a few events in this thread, but tonight the reverse happened!

I was driving home from work and stopped to drop off a letter. As I pulled out of the parking lot onto the street, what do you think greeted me? Some idiot on a bike, riding in the middle of the traffic lane, on the wrong side of the road, into oncoming traffic! And, it was snowing lightly and he was on a dark bike, no lights ad wearing dark clothes!!!!

So, I pulled over, grabbed the cell phone, called the local PD and gave them a heads up and asked them if they wanted to stop this idiot now or scrape him up off the road in a few minutes.....


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, there are just as many stupid cyclists as stupid drivers. Every time I see one blow through a stop sign I want to chuck something at them. It's almost always a roadie, too. -___-


----------



## xcridn (Feb 3, 2009)

*Ignorance brings ignorance!!*

:nono:


bee said:


> Here's the shady secret that no other rider wants to tell you, but it's something that many of us do.
> 
> You get honked at, threatened, sometimes these jerks even throw stuff at you. What do you do? Well, if you get close enough to the car, perhaps at a stop light. Don't argue. Don't flip out. Just take out your keys. You know what's next. Really dig that key in hard, and I mean hard, right into the side of the car as it drives off. It will leave a huge gash mark in the side of the car panel!
> 
> Take that driver!!!!!


It's no wonder that bicyclists are seemingly hated by so many motorists, if I knew somebody who reacted like this I would hate, or atleast pity them also. I've had my fair share of encounters with idiots in cars, what good does it really do to react this way? All it really does is ruin your ride. Likely, the moron in the car is just trying to get a reaction out of said bicyclists anyway, why help them out? Stupid is as stupid does!! I've had things thrown on me, and things yelled at me, sure I get pissed at first, maybe flip the birdie, but than I realize how stupid I look and regret it almost as soon as I raise my hand to salute. All you can do is ignore them, and move on with your life.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

There is another similar thread in the roadbike review cite. this seams to be a no win, where the aholes are driving the 5000 lb beast and your exposed on your bike.

I had a bus driver skim me at about 1 foot and blast his horn. I caught him pounded on the door, he gets on the two way and calls the cops. I split and sure enough here they come right past me! heh. I pull over change pull off me jersey and climb into the surrounding hills. pedaled passed the same bus driver later and just stared at him.

the thing is I shouldn't have lost my temper. All I had to do was take down the bus number and make a complaint to the cops and to his bus company.

Keep your cool. carry a cell phone with a camera and take pictures.

don't escalate, they have the advantage because of the steel. but if they stop and get out, you can either defend yourself, and call the cops or take off.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup, carry a cell phone and you call the cops first, so they can see you calling the cops. Apart from bus drivers, every one I have called on, they split before I finished the phone call....and the local PD probably thinks I am a huge pain in the a...um, butt!

But I don't care. Until the local law enforcement starts cracking down on idiot drivers and idiot bike riders, things will never change.


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

ProfGumby said:


> Yup, carry a cell phone and you call the cops first, so they can see you calling the cops. Apart from bus drivers, every one I have called on, they split before I finished the phone call....and the local PD probably thinks I am a huge pain in the a...um, butt!
> 
> But I don't care. Until the local law enforcement starts cracking down on idiot drivers and idiot bike riders, things will never change.


You're teaching them that they can avoid responsibility for actions against cyclists, though.

I've never been in this situation, but I'll handle it the same way I handle everything else in life. I won't retaliate, I won't initiate conversation and I won't display my emotions. If things escalate to the point that I fear for the safety of myself or others and I'm unable to leave the vicinity or subdue the offending party, I will slowly remove my cell phone while holding the 9 key and drop it on top of my foot. While the offending party is watching the cell phone drop, I'll draw my firearm and defend myself accordingly. The best case scenario for this situation is that the offending party doesn't retaliate, and I will describe the situation and location loud enough for the dispatcher to hear. The worst case is much more dynamic...

So, yeah. Ignore it or call the cops. If you initiate a conversation with someone over it, you're almost guaranteed to loose. The person's ego defense mechanism will be on full throttle since, not only do they find your actions wrong, they find your actions to be irritating. Sound familiar?


----------

